# Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" Mature Male



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello everyone! Here I have another mature male that needs special attention. As soon as my female Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" molts she will be paired with this mature male, unless he decides to kick the bucket. This mature male is wild caught. Anyways want to share some photos with ya all.


*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" - Wild Caught Mature Male *






*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" - Wild Caught Mature Male *






*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" - Wild Caught Mature Male*






*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" - Wild Caught Mature Male*






*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" - Wild Caught Mature Male*






*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" - Wild Caught Mature Male*






*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" - Wild Caught Mature Male*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Roosterbomb (Jun 18, 2015)

That is a really cool looking T.


----------



## assidreemz (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice pics, as always! 
Looks like a "white form/WCF" Rosie haha cool!!


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow what a beautiful T , thanks for sharing pics .


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 19, 2015)

assidreemz said:


> Nice pics, as always!
> Looks like a "white form/WCF" Rosie haha cool!!


Yeah I thought the same thing looks like a G rosea. Looks like one of my G rosea actualy very great looking Ts!


----------



## cold blood (Jun 20, 2015)

It does look just like a fuzzy G. porteri


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like a fuzzy white-haired G. rosea / porteri to me. Natural occuring color-morph?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 12, 2015)

*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" breeding project*

I just picked up 6 wild caught Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" for my breeding project. I have a wild caught female that I've had for a couple of years now that I paired but unfortunately she has not molted under my care and most likely she will molt before producing a sac. But one can be hopeful. I know for sure that there are at least 4 females and possibly two immature males. Also like to mention that the northern gold is being sold as rose hairs, so be aware when purchasing Grammostola porteri. Please keep the two species apart we don't need more hybrids if you intend to do any breeding with some of this species. 

This photos aren't the greatest they are wild caught specimen and in need of a molt. I'm also adding a photo of a Grammistola porteri so you can see the differences between the two species. This are taking under flash photos.

By the way Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" is still been sold as Grammostola sp. "Maule" from what I've been told.

*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" - Wild Caught Specimens*






*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" - Wild Caught*







*Grammostola porteri - Immature Male Wild Caught*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan (Nov 12, 2015)

> By the way Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" is still been sold as Grammostola sp. "Maule" from what I've been told


Question is are they the same species from different locales? Ranges larger than 150 miles isn't unheard of in many Theraphosidae. In any case, locales should be kept separate until further notice.

I do prefer the two above names to "Northern Gold." Is that a town? Park? Exporters tomfoolery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 12, 2015)

advan said:


> Question is are they the same species from different locales? Ranges larger than 150 miles isn't unheard of in many Theraphosidae. In any case, locales should be kept separate until further notice.
> 
> I do prefer the two above names to "Northern Gold." Is that a town? Park? Exporters tomfoolery?


 Who knows who comes up with this names. As you stated definitely keep them apart. My mature male is still living healthy and will be pairing on the five females I got today. Out of the six there is only one immature male.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Nov 13, 2015)

I would be very interested to know what the stridulating organ looks like in these.  Both G. sp. "porteri" and G. sp. "rosea" have red orange spear shaped seate on the retrolateral papal coxae and tronchanter and prolateral coaxae and tronchanter of leg 1. The difference between the species is that G. sp. "porteri" has many of those stridulating bristles where as G. sp. "rosea" has only a few.  The exact number varies between individuals but compared with each other the character is stable in bother males and females telling us, at least in my opinion, they are two different species but very closely related.  I would look for the same type of stridulating organ in these G. sp. "Northern Gold" to see if they too have the red orange spear shaped setae in the same location.  It's uncanny how they look so similar to the other two Chilean "rose hairs".  The stridulating organ would be a good indicater if the "Northen Gold" is a variant of "poteri" or "rosea" or if it is something completely different but looks similar.  And for good measure, a check of the spermatheca and palpal bulbs to make sure they are a Grammostola species.  In Grammostola the shape of the spermatheca is a generic character consisting of twin seminal recepticals with rounded apical lobe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 13, 2015)

We can throw into the mix of other species that are similar in appearances/characteristics to one another. Example: Grammostola alticeps vs Grammostola pulchra and Grammostola acteon vs Grammostola iheringi, Theraphosa blondi vs Theraphosa stirmi and Xenesthis immanis vs Xenesthis intermedia

Do your research once purchasing a spider. A reputable dealer can still make mistake same as any other person or pet store of selling the wrong gender or species. As I keep seeing dealers selling Aphonopelma sp. "New River" as Aponopelma chalcodes. Yes I know papers are being worked on for sometime now for this genus. But until it is 100% percent confirm is completed done, we have to keep what we think are different species seperated for the sake of our hobby not to be muddled with.

As for the temperment on the Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" I found a couple of them to be a little defensive as I got bit by one of them yesterday and have shown threat display. Maybe do to the fact that they are very hungry and thirsty. But there were others that were gentle.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 14, 2015)

*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" Pairing Video*

This will be the male's second female that he has paired with. He's a good male and he has 4 more ladies that are waiting for him. Mr . Stud Muffing is very eager and waiting patiently to be with the other four ladies. Polygamy does exist in his world and he's proud to continue his bloodline, to be fruitful, useful and productive in his time of need. As you can see in the video it went very well. A huge success with no complications.........

I just hope I get at least one successful sac out of one of the ladies. And who knows maybe one of them has already been mated with a male in the wild before they were imported.

https://youtu.be/5nrBSuoCGMM


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 28, 2015)

*Third pairing!*

Another successful pairing. This mature male is loving life three females that he has paired with. He's having good spider sex, and survived another exhausting night. Anyways here are some photos of the mating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 31, 2015)

This is a different mature male that I just acquire yesterday.

*Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" Wild Caught Mature Male*


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 31, 2015)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> This is a different mature male that I just acquire yesterday.
> 
> *Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" Mature Male*


What a beaut!!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 23, 2016)

Had a male mature today. Lucky male will finally get a chance to meet some ladies.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 5, 2016)

This is my first male that finally reach maturity under my care. Three weeks ago this male matured and will be looking for love when some of my other females molt.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> This is my first male that finally reach maturity under my care. Three weeks ago this male matured and will be looking for love when some of my other females molt.


Perhaps the lighting, but that looks like porteri. MM North do not have a bright copper top.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 5, 2016)

This is porteri


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 5, 2016)

This is "Northern Gold" 

Before






After






Same spider.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't answer your question on the previous thread cause I just didn't want to get into a dispute over it.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 5, 2016)

I informed Haksilence he has a "Northern Gold" wether he is going to question of what his species is that's up to him now? I won't be apart of it no more.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 5, 2016)

This is my Grammostola sp. "Orichalcum" the overall coloration of the spider is copper.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Not a dispute, a question.

I'm trying to capture the variation in the carapace color of North. Mine tend to be lighter than yours. Perhaps, lighting. My male _porteri_ never show strong blue highilights on legs. Interesting.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 5, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful Ts . I hope the project is a success .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 5, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I informed Haksilence he has a "Northern Gold" wether he is going to question of what his species is that's up to him now? I won't be apart of it no more.


Jose, as I said numerous times I've always been inclined to take your word for it. It's simply because others were saying otherwise that I questioned it at all.

I'm with Walter, your porteri is the most beautiful I've ever seen, I've never ever seen a porteri with BLUE legs. Really dark maybe blackish right after a molt, but never blue. Must have a really nice camera or a nice filter.



Here is a more recent picture with better lighting, you still think this is northern gold? Sorry my phone is the best I got for now until my Nikon gets fixed so I only have low quality pictures


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 5, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> Jose, as I said numerous times I've always been inclined to take your word for it. It's simply because others were saying otherwise that I questioned it at all.
> 
> I'm with Walter, your porteri is the most beautiful I've ever seen, I've never ever seen a porteri with BLUE legs. Really dark maybe blackish right after a molt, but never blue. Must have a really nice camera or a nice filter.
> 
> ...


 Yes it is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 6, 2016)

My porteri male died shortly after the first sperm web that he had made, female killed the male instantly. She pissed me off! Anyways the photo of my first male porteri was taking with my IPhone nothing special I just happen to get a very good indoor natural lightning photo of him.

What you're missing of the ID of a porteri is that the mature males porteri appears to have a darker femur coloration almost black compare to the rest of the section of the legs. Of course with the right lightning a highlight blue color on the femur as well on the porteri and all depends on the lightning of your room.
As for the females porteri it also appears to have a darker femur but of course depends on the lightning.

Last Sunday I acquire another porteri on a loan here in Salt Lake City. This male is a little older but he did pair with my female, female did want to kill him as well but got the job done. Here are photos of the other porteri.

Mature male Grammostola porteri with flash IPhone camera





Mature male Grammostola  porteri no flash IPhone camera





Mature male Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" with iPhone flash camera





Mature male Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" no flash iPhone camera





Female Grammostola sp. "Orichalcum" with flash iPhone camera





Female Grammostola sp. "Orichalcum" no flash iPhone camera





Female Grammostola porteri with flash iPhone camera





Female Grammostola porteri no flash iPhone camera





Female Grammostola spp. with flash iPhone camera





Female Grammostola spp. no flash iPhone camera

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 6, 2016)

Here is some more G. porteri for comparison.All were taken inside with my HTC One M9 phone with overhead florescent lighting. All of them show the blue highlights in the background of the femurs, palps and carapace while your northern gold shows golden highlights in these areas.  3 different females and last one  my MM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 6, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Here is some more G. porteri for comparison.All were taken inside with my HTC One M9 phone with overhead florescent lighting. All of them show the blue highlights in the background of the femurs, palps and carapace while your northern gold shows golden highlights in these areas.  3 different females and last one  my MM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good looking Grammostola porteri you have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 6, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Good looking Grammostola porteri you have


Thank you Jose


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 6, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> My porteri male died shortly after the first sperm web that he had made, female killed the male instantly. She pissed me off! Anyways the photo of my first male porteri was taking with my IPhone nothing special I just happen to get a very good indoor natural lightning photo of him.
> 
> What you're missing of the ID of a porteri is that the mature males porteri appears to have a darker femur coloration almost black compare to the rest of the section of the legs. Of course with the right lightning a highlight blue color on the femur as well on the porteri and all depends on the lightning of your room.
> As for the females porteri it also appears to have a darker femur but of course depends on the lightning.
> ...


Very very pretty.
I would be losing my mind over that lezbian porteri. 
If your psycho female produces write me down to buy a few  I like a little attitude in the gene pool.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 6, 2016)

All very interesting  here is a CB male porteri with flash


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's my male North without flaws above and with flash below. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 6, 2016)

The below pic with flash is how he looks generally. 

BTW, Jose- the female Gramm. sp. of yours that is dark is very curious. Never seen that one.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 6, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> The below pic with flash is how he looks generally.
> 
> BTW, Jose- the female Gramm. sp. of yours that is dark is very curious. Never seen that one.


 Late last year was the first time I've ever seen it also I have several of that species/color morph. Obviously I don't know for sure if it's a different species but since we don't know I'm still keeping it separately from the rest. She is wild caught as my others are, so the best thing for me to do at this point is to list her as Grammostola spp. I think it would be wise.

As usual this Chilean tarantulas were sold as "Rosehairs" just like the "Northern Type".


----------

